# Lovely letro gyno reversal log



## synthasize

Okay, so as promised in another thread I am logging my experience of using letrozole to attempt to reverse gyno.

It all started around 8-9 months ago with a cycle of M-drol - which for those who don't know is an brand name of a very powerful over-the-counter steroid called Superdol (SD). It was my second cycle, and the first I gained around 10lbs lean and did a proper PCT and left it a few months and decided to run it again, and this time managed to gain around 14lbs and my bench for example went up from 100x6 to 140x3-4. Just a point, I am reading and hearing a lot of SD users being fine on and after their first cycle of it, but the gyno emerging after their second or third runs with the drug.

But Superdrol cannot aromatise? You may ask. Well, you're right, it can't, but it can cause gyno through a 'rebound' effect once the cycle is over, and I am one of the unlucky few to experience this. FML!

Anyway, after a PCT of clomid 100/50/50/50 and nolvadex 20/20/20/20 I felt that I had recovered reasonably well and everything seemed fine. I noticed a painful lump the size of a pea in my RIGHT nipple which I decided I would attempt to remove with nolvadex. So ran nolvadex for around 2 months at 20mg with the first week at 60mg, and I did notice the pain subside substantially and a reduction in size, but at this point it was rather large, maybe like a marble, but flatter, and sort of in the shape of a red blood cell if anyone knows what that looks like, like a disc but with concave sides.

So I waited and weighed up my options and to be honest I waited too long and was being a fanny about going to the doctor's etc, even though I have a good friend who is a doc and I could have asked him all along. Anyway, around 3 months later I went to do my dissertation project field trip for 6 weeks and took some nolvadex with me to try and reduce it further and I had also noticed a very hard lump emerging in my LEFT nipple, which was painful (a sign that it is recently formed). So I started taking it at 20mg ED to try and reduce it for around a month, and in this time the lump got bigger and actually was bigger than the original one. However, the original lump in my RIGHT nipple had flattened out and shrunk a bit, and no longer was really a problem for some strange reason.

Basically the problem is largely the LEFT nipple now, but some shrinkage of the lump under the right would be good too. I decided to ring my friend who is a doctor and has been for a long time, and has a very open mind towards things like this and is always helpful. He basically concluded that letrozole wasnt the advised protocol but that he thought it stood a good chance of working, and that if I was willing to make the decision on the risks:benefits ratio then it was my choice. So I am doing it, and am fully aware that I may have painful joints, and/or lose my sex drive for a period. But I am also aware that these side effects do sometimes not happen in some people, so we shall see.

I have purchased it from somewhere I cannot name, but for those wishing to find letrozole (Femara) try United Pharmacies UK or All Day Chemist. I have also purchased nolvadex for control of the inevitable oestrogen rebound after ceasing the letrozole.



The protocol looks like this:

Day 1: 2.5mg

Day 2: 2.5mg

Day 3: 2.5mg

...and so on, with no initial taper because it is sort of pointless with the 2-4 day half life of letro and trying to reach a decent blood level.

Upon signs of reduction I will continue the dose until the reduction stops and then taper off something like:

Taper day 1: 2.5mg

Taper day 2: 2.5mg

Taper day 3: 1.25mg

Taper day 4: 1.25mg

Taper day 5: 1.25mg

Taper day 6: 1.25mg

Taper day 7: 0.625mg

Taper day 8: 0.625mg

Taper day 9: 0.625mg

Taper day 10: 0.625mg

Taper day 11: 0.625mg + 20mg nolvadex

Taper day 12: 20mg nolvadex

and will basically run 20mg nolva ED for 10-14 days then 10mg ED for 7-10 days and I should be ok. I have a sh1tload of nolva and letro so I will always be able to go back on should something fvck up.

I will be putting some pics up at some point when I can get a good mirror. I will try to take them when I am warm and the nipple is puffy and when I get out the shower or something (sexy, I know, I know) when it looks pretty normal.

So my plan of action is thus should everything go well and the letro work etc:

1. Shrink/remove gyno with letro

2. Reduce fatty tissue around nipple with topical yohimbine-based fat burner like RPN Eviscerate/Napalm - might throw in something like winstrol as a low-aromatising anabolic to maintain muscle on a calorie deficit

3. Run a badass lean gain prop/var cycle

Just for the record, I just weighed in and had a guess at bf.

5ft 10.5in

195lbs (13'13")/ 88kg

c.13%bf

My diet is good, I eat 300g protein, 150-200g fats, 400-500g carbs every day, not really any alcohol, dont smoke anymore and dont take any other drugs.

I will be training 4x a week, I know this isnt relevant really but I'm trying to give people an idea of any effects on training/gains etc it might have.

I train chest/tris, back'bis, shoulders/traps, legs...repeat

I cycle at medium intensity for 30 minutes for about 6-8 sessions a week.

My supplements are:

MP Whey

MP Oats

MP Maltodextrin

MP Kre-Alkalyn

Xtend

Jack3d

Just thought this would be a good idea because I cannot find any actual non-BS info on letrozole reversal successes or fails. So I'm logging the **** out of it. Hope it helps guys 

I also have the option to get some bloods done post cycle, and I know its not great without comparison but its better than nothing, and should see if I've levelled out and back within normal ranges (blood lipids too!)

Oli


----------



## Vinney

good luck with this .... couple of questions:

1) do you think you could have prevented the gyno in anyway on hindsight ?

2) do you think you have caught the symptoms earlier ?


----------



## synthasize

Vinney said:


> good luck with this .... couple of questions:
> 
> 1) do you think you could have prevented the gyno in anyway on hindsight ?
> 
> 2) do you think you have caught the symptoms earlier ?


1) well I'm really not that sure, but with SD I think an AI might be a wise idea from the start of the cycle to the end of PCT and continue the nolvadex for like 6 weeks and maybe drop down to 10mg

2) I really wish I'd just grown the balls to do letro first because it probably would have sorted it out right at the beginning, but like a sap I tried to use nolvadex which is really nothing on letro, so yeah I could have, but until this new lump formed it hasn't really bothered me too much.


----------



## BB_999

Good luck I'll be watching this thread with interest.

I found that my gyno (which is very minor) dissappears 90% overnight after the very first day of starting Letro, however when I cease use it returns to how it was previously.


----------



## C.Hill

Subbed. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Subbed also interested in this. How long do you expect to be running letro at 2.5mg? And will the letro effect your lipids at all?


----------



## sitries

hi maie, i know the situation your in as iv been there a few times. your right in that you should of hit the letro straight awai dude to catch it early. Iv sucessfully removed gyno via letro a few times. You WILL 100% lose your sex drive so be prepared for that - be under no illusions that it will remain! Upon discontinuation of the drug it will come back after a month or so. Id much rather get rid of my gyno than be horny to be fair.

My latest gyno removal has been the hardest, as the gyno was worst iv had. I ran liquid letro from the start of my co**** (liquid letro is ridiculously underdosed) and still developed gyno!! I think this liquid letro must have been faked. then i switchd to another labs liquid letro which stopped the gyno getting ****** and reduced it slightly. ended up getting pjarma letro and within a week i was on the mend. As the gyno was so painfull adn i was so worried i actually dosed the letro at 5mg a day at one point for 2weeks which certainly tore into it. Lump was gone after that so i stayed on letro at 2.5mg until end of my co**** . now running it for the weeks up to my pct whilst running hcg recovery. then i will switch to pct caps. total time on letro has been 2months (pharma grade tabs). Good luck - and dont be afraid to ramp up to 5mg if u need it.

btw i found united pharmacies to be very expensive!


----------



## synthasize

fusion405 said:


> Subbed also interested in this. How long do you expect to be running letro at 2.5mg? And will the letro effect your lipids at all?


I'm not sure mate but I expect the whole thing could take anywhere between 4 and 10 weeks, but commonly 6 weeks does it. Letro can affect your lipids, hence why I will have bloodwork done afterwards


----------



## synthasize

sitries said:


> hi maie, i know the situation your in as iv been there a few times. your right in that you should of hit the letro straight awai dude to catch it early. Iv sucessfully removed gyno via letro a few times. You WILL 100% lose your sex drive so be prepared for that - be under no illusions that it will remain! Upon discontinuation of the drug it will come back after a month or so. Id much rather get rid of my gyno than be horny to be fair.
> 
> My latest gyno removal has been the hardest, as the gyno was worst iv had. I ran liquid letro from the start of my co**** (liquid letro is ridiculously underdosed) and still developed gyno!! I think this liquid letro must have been faked. then i switchd to another labs liquid letro which stopped the gyno getting ****** and reduced it slightly. ended up getting pjarma letro and within a week i was on the mend. As the gyno was so painfull adn i was so worried i actually dosed the letro at 5mg a day at one point for 2weeks which certainly tore into it. Lump was gone after that so i stayed on letro at 2.5mg until end of my co**** . now running it for the weeks up to my pct whilst running hcg recovery. then i will switch to pct caps. total time on letro has been 2months (pharma grade tabs). Good luck - and dont be afraid to ramp up to 5mg if u need it.
> 
> btw i found united pharmacies to be very expensive!


cheers for that mate, i though United Pharmacies were well expensive too so I didnt use them! I'm glad to hear someone who's managed it, gives me hope. I think it will work, but it will just be at the cost of my sex drive, which is not ideal, but the girlfriend knows all about it and is being really supportive. I didn't get liquid letro because it did look a bit dodgy, like UGL AI's, I'm not sure I'd use them unless they came from somewhere like prochem. SO I got the pharma tabs.

I wont be updating this thing every day, only every few days, or when something changes, oh and answering questions


----------



## synthasize

*DAY 2:*

Okay, so I take my dose before bed and I have taken two 2.5mg doses and so this is day 2.

A few things I noticed: The gyno feels less painful to the touch, less 'aggravated' if you know what I mean, and also 'looser', like it is moving around more freely under the nipple when touched.

Lets ****ing hope these are good things.

Time for eggz'n'oatz


----------



## sitries

smash 5mg a day and blitz the ****er!!!!


----------



## Mitch.

Subbed.

I have smallish gyno lumps from puberty and am running nolva for 8-10 weeks after my cycle. If that doesn't work then your experience will help me decide if I'll try letro.

Good luck mate.


----------



## synthasize

sitries said:


> smash 5mg a day and blitz the ****er!!!!


do you actually think this is a good idea? i may do it, but only if ive been on 2.5mg and seen no progress.

who long on 2.5mg do you think before i bump it up to 5mg?


----------



## synthasize

THE Mitch said:


> Subbed.
> 
> I have smallish gyno lumps from puberty and am running nolva for 8-10 weeks after my cycle. If that doesn't work then your experience will help me decide if I'll try letro.
> 
> Good luck mate.


nolva has had good success with pubertal gyno mate, so i wish you luck! but you shall see what results i get then you can make a better decision!


----------



## synthasize

just a small thing to note:

went and trained legs today and when i was on the lying down hamstring curl i remember doing it last week and flinching because pressing the lump against the bench fvcking hurt but this week didnt notice it, only really thought this since being back

Oli


----------



## synthasize

day 3:

noticed some spots on my back, not many, maybe 5 in total, not painful, but more than i usually have as i very rarely have any or any more than 1 or 2

hormone levels becoming inbalanced?


----------



## KRSOne

subbed mate, good luck with it!


----------



## m575

i've been on it for around ten days and fu*k me i woke up with some very stiff sore shoulders today as in joints. can barely lift them above my head


----------



## synthasize

m575 said:


> i've been on it for around ten days and fu*k me i woke up with some very stiff sore shoulders today as in joints. can barely lift them above my head


hows it affecting the lump(s)? and how is your sex drive?


----------



## m575

what does sex drive mean ? lol lump seems to be getting smaller but i dont know how long i can stay on it if my joints are gonna get much worse as it will **** my work right up


----------



## synthasize

m575 said:


> what does sex drive mean ? lol lump seems to be getting smaller but i dont know how long i can stay on it if my joints are gonna get much worse as it will **** my work right up


obviously not affecting you sex drive then, i mean are you as horny as usual? do you still have the desire for sex? (in no way is this a proposition btw lol) thats what sex drive means.


----------



## m575

synthasize said:


> obviously not affecting you sex drive then, i mean are you as horny as usual? do you still have the desire for sex? (in no way is this a proposition btw lol) thats what sex drive means.


sorry mate i dont think you picked up on my sarcasm lol. no where near as horny as usual. thats what i mean by what does it mean lol


----------



## synthasize

m575 said:


> sorry mate i dont think you picked up on my sarcasm lol. no where near as horny as usual. thats what i mean by what does it mean lol


fvcking hell, sorry mate, that completely passed me by! Im doing work at the moment! fvck, well ive got all that to come then  hopefully i will recover from it asap :S


----------



## jaycue2u

Sorry to jack your thread, but i see you mentioned using something like RPN Eviscerate along with Nolva for pubertal gyno, is this a common rectification? I have slight pubertal gyno and wouldnt mind giving this a try, what sort of dosing would the Nolva be at? Over what sort of period would you run?


----------



## synthasize

jaycue2u said:


> Sorry to jack your thread, but i see you mentioned using something like RPN Eviscerate along with Nolva for pubertal gyno, is this a common rectification? I have slight pubertal gyno and wouldnt mind giving this a try, what sort of dosing would the Nolva be at? Over what sort of period would you run?


alright mate, some people have had success or partial success with 20mg nolvadex every day for months, some it takes 2 months, some it takes 8 months, a lot it doesnt work for, but is probably worth a try if you have had it from puberty and its not exactly expensive.

I am using nolvadex purely for the rebound that will happen when i stop taking the letrozole.

eviscerate is a yohimbine HCl based fat burner that is applied topically and apparently can reduce fat in spot locations with the right diet and CV. It also claims to be able to make an impact on stubborn fat that is oestrogen-deposited - so the fat that comes with having gyno. It's worth a try at 30quid, even if a few bottles are required.


----------



## synthasize

synthasize said:


> alright mate, some people have had success or partial success with 20mg nolvadex every day for months, some it takes 2 months, some it takes 8 months, a lot it doesnt work for, but is probably worth a try if you have had it from puberty and its not exactly expensive.
> 
> I am using nolvadex purely for the rebound that will happen when i stop taking the letrozole.
> 
> eviscerate is a yohimbine HCl based fat burner that is applied topically and apparently can reduce fat in spot locations with the right diet and CV. It also claims to be able to make an impact on stubborn fat that is oestrogen-deposited - so the fat that comes with having gyno. It's worth a try at 30quid, even if a few bottles are required.


forgot to mention that firstly you should really try to diet it off before looking at supplements and drugs, just hammer 6 weeks hard cardio and a well-substantiated diet and see if it reduces, eviscerate might just speed up this process


----------



## jaycue2u

Now finishing my 2nd week of an 8 week cut, lots of CV and diet is now spot on. I have some Nolva arriving this week and a bit of money in my Paypal account that could be spent on eviscerate  Iv never really been overly bothered by my little bit of gyno aqs its far from sever but i have a holiday in Egypt at the end of 8 weeks so may just try to get rid of as much as possible :thumb:


----------



## synthasize

jaycue2u said:


> Now finishing my 2nd week of an 8 week cut, lots of CV and diet is now spot on. I have some Nolva arriving this week and a bit of money in my Paypal account that could be spent on eviscerate  Iv never really been overly bothered by my little bit of gyno aqs its far from sever but i have a holiday in Egypt at the end of 8 weeks so may just try to get rid of as much as possible :thumb:


well in all likeliness mate you probably will make a dramatic difference to it with 8 weeks hardcore dieting, just dont take anything that could aggravate it at the same time (gear). Nolvadex is a good idea and realtively low risk, sure there are risks associated with nolvadex but I would say these are more down to abusing it with stupid high doses or running it for ridiculous time periods. But don't expect it to vanish too quickly, because apparently the results are slow and steady with nolvadex - but that wins the race, right!


----------



## jaycue2u

Cheers matey, thread jacking over :beer:


----------



## Sub-Zero

Subbed mate, Good luck with this.

Are you taking anything for your joints..?


----------



## synthasize

Sub-Zero said:


> Subbed mate, Good luck with this.
> 
> Are you taking anything for your joints..?


Not at the moment, I'm not sure anything will be a match for the mighty letrozole?

What about cissus? Glucosamine? Fish oils?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub-Zero

synthasize said:


> Not at the moment, I'm not sure anything will be a match for the mighty letrozole?
> 
> What about cissus? Glucosamine? Fish oils?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I use USP Labs Super Cissus, as i have some elbow pain while doing any direct tricep exercise. It has helped slightly but nothing major, alot of people really rate it here.


----------



## synthasize

Day 4:

nipple pain seems to have decreased further, not much else to report apart from that my legs feel nice nice nice from my leg workout at the weekend, i love lying down hamstring curls!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

Day 6:

Nipple pain reduced to almost nothing. Lump feels everso slightly smaller, but then some times I feel it and its just as big as it was - probably in my ****ed up mind.

No side effects yet, joints are fine, ive been cycling to work (6 miles each way), and libido seems fine at the moment.


----------



## synthasize

Day 8:

Just a small update, spots have cleared up. I imagine these were due to the initial hormone imbalance.

I am still waking up with morning wood and feel horny, so no real problems there, but I don't feel incredibly horny as usual, and if I have sex I don't feel like doing it again as quickly afterwards.

The lump may have decreased slightly but it's hard to tell without a more marked decreased in size.

Oli

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

Day 12:

I was almost convinced my letro was fake, because even though I noticed the things I've noted above, I felt no effect on sex drive really. However, the lump does feel like it's getting smaller slightly, and I am able to get hard and have sex but just find it very difficult to finish, especially if I've had sex in the last 12 hours or so.

Not sure if anyone else has felt this? Does this sound about right for being on my twelfth day at 2.5mg?

Also, is there a possibility that the letro is fake? It's pharma and looks legit, but is this a possibility? (pic on page 1)

Oli


----------



## Cluk89

so far you seemed to have the same sort of gyno i have and also the same results that i did, my nipples were really sensitive, couldnt brush past them on anything as it hurt, couldnt press them, so i started 2.5mg letro a day and the pain was gone within days, but i dont think the lump shrank, maybe a little, i ran it for 2 weeks then alternated 2.5mg letro with nolva a day for a week then for 2 weeks ran 20mg of nolva, the pain and sensitivity never returned.

think my gyno was slight pubertal then progressed a bit on my dbol only cycle


----------



## The Big Dog

synthasize said:


> Day 12:
> 
> I was almost convinced my letro was fake, because even though I noticed the things I've noted above, I felt no effect on sex drive really. However, the lump does feel like it's getting smaller slightly, and I am able to get hard and have sex but just find it very difficult to finish, especially if I've had sex in the last 12 hours or so.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has felt this? Does this sound about right for being on my twelfth day at 2.5mg?
> 
> Also, is there a possibility that the letro is fake? It's pharma and looks legit, but is this a possibility? (pic on page 1)
> 
> Oli


Well, I'm on day 15 of letro. My joints are fine & sex drive is fine-lower than normal. I was running tri-test @1gram - deca @600mg - hgc @1000iius a week with .5mg of adex EOD.

At week 8 my gyno flaired up & I have no idea why other than a change in Labs. I stopped the deca and kept the test @1gram. I tried running adex at 1mg and 20mg nolva ED but didn't stop it. 15 days on letro and all is returning to normal. It's on the reverse and a 2-4 more weeks & it should have total revered if it keeps up at the rate it has.

I'm using Alpha Pharma Letro 2.5mg a day.


----------



## Brutal1

Mate thats an incredible gain in strength from your SD cycle wow! Good luck with the Letro, ive done exactly the same as your doing before and needing to do it again after my test n tren cycle, A bit worried about having to do Letro afeter every cycle and ruining my lipids though??? :¬/


----------



## synthasize

The Big Dog said:


> Well, I'm on day 15 of letro. My joints are fine & sex drive is fine-lower than normal. I was running tri-test @1gram - deca @600mg - hgc @1000iius a week with .5mg of adex EOD.
> 
> At week 8 my gyno flaired up & I have no idea why other than a change in Labs. I stopped the deca and kept the test @1gram. I tried running adex at 1mg and 20mg nolva ED but didn't stop it. 15 days on letro and all is returning to normal. It's on the reverse and a 2-4 more weeks & it should have total revered if it keeps up at the rate it has.
> 
> I'm using Alpha Pharma Letro 2.5mg a day.


Cheers for that mate, are you sure the gyno is oestrogen induced? Or could it be prolactin issues from the tren? To be fair if it's reducing with letro it is most likely oestrogen related. I feel like the lump is the smallest its been in a long time today 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

Brutal1 said:


> Mate thats an incredible gain in strength from your SD cycle wow! Good luck with the Letro, ive done exactly the same as your doing before and needing to do it again after my test n tren cycle, A bit worried about having to do Letro afeter every cycle and ruining my lipids though??? :¬/


Yeah mate the SD was awesome but I won't do it again because I just can't go through this again and it's difficult to protect against gyno with a compound that doesn't aromatise, but rebounds instead. I'm hoping when I do a test cycle aromasin or adex should keep it at bay, but I will probably steer clear of dbol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

OK quick update still on day 12.

This morning I had trouble finishing, but twice today this evening I have not, i am convinced I caused the problem mentally myself by presuming there was a problem. Joints are absolutely fine too, maybe slightly achey upon waking

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ba baracuss

Not sure if you're aware but letro can take upto 60 days to get to peak plasma levels. I doubt after 2 weeks it will be at its most effective yet.


----------



## synthasize

ba baracuss said:


> Not sure if you're aware but letro can take upto 60 days to get to peak plasma levels. I doubt after 2 weeks it will be at its most effective yet.


Thanks mate, yeah I did realise but I thought I'd just keep an account of anything I noticed, but I do think a lot of it could be in my oestrogen-deprived brain


----------



## ba baracuss

synthasize said:


> Thanks mate, yeah I did realise but I thought I'd just keep an account of anything I noticed, but I do think a lot of it could be in my oestrogen-deprived brain


Everyone responds a bit differently so hopefully for you it won't be too bad. You should still be able to keep the mrs happy but you yourself will likely not be @rsed either way IME.

Will keep an eye on the account and see how you get on. Hope you shift it to your satisfaction.


----------



## synthasize

ba baracuss said:


> Everyone responds a bit differently so hopefully for you it won't be too bad. You should still be able to keep the mrs happy but you yourself will likely not be @rsed either way IME.
> 
> Will keep an eye on the account and see how you get on. Hope you shift it to your satisfaction.


cheers for that mate, how long have you been on and what results have you seen?

any idea at what point you would say it is time to give up on the letro? I mean, after how long of running it at 2.5mg ED with no improvement should you conclude that it isn't going to work?


----------



## ba baracuss

synthasize said:


> cheers for that mate, how long have you been on and what results have you seen?
> 
> any idea at what point you would say it is time to give up on the letro? I mean, after how long of running it at 2.5mg ED with no improvement should you conclude that it isn't going to work?


I've been on for two spells really - started a taper and then went away for the weekend and halfway there realised I had forgot my letro! By the time I got back the rebound had started and the gland in the right side was bigger than before I had started, so I jumped back on again. That was nearly a month ago so I'm now wondering when to call it quits. It has shrunk a bit but it's hard to know when it won't shrink any more. I would like to taper off though as I have very low energy from the lack of estrogen, but at the same time, you think that now you're this far in, you may as well make the most of it.

As for you, well it supposedly takes upto 60 days to be most effective, which is quite a while, but since you've started you may as well stick it out if you can. Some people seem to see results in days though so who knows, you might be lucky.


----------



## Conscript

I rebounded off letro once before, that was a 2 week taper as well. Then I jumped back on again for 3 weeks and then tapered down to 0.625mg (1/4 pill) daily, then same eod, then e3d, then followed up from there with nolva @20mg ed for a month just to be safe. Worked a treat though.


----------



## synthasize

Conscript said:


> I rebounded off letro once before, that was a 2 week taper as well. Then I jumped back on again for 3 weeks and then tapered down to 0.625mg (1/4 pill) daily, then same eod, then e3d, then followed up from there with nolva @20mg ed for a month just to be safe. Worked a treat though.


Cheers for that mate, I'm going to taper off nice and slowly because it will be a waste if it comes back again. I'm thinking something like:

2.5mg

1.875mg (4 days)

1.25mg (4 days)

0.625mg (4 days)

0.625mg EoD (4 days)

0.625mg E3D (6 days)

0.625mg + 20mg nolva

20mg nolva ED (3 weeks)

10mg nolva ED (2 weeks)

Might be unnecessary but I think it will work.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

Day 17:

Today is the first day I can categorically say the lump is smaller. I can now get a good grip of it because it has reduced, there is no pain anymore and it feels like my nipple look puffy less often.

I am constantly tired, which I presume is down to the imbalance of hormones, as I haven't been doing anything or eating out of the ordinary.

Joints may be slightly drier, but I only really notice when crouching down etc, hasn't affected squats yet.

Oli

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

I remember member 'sitries' mentioning he bumped letro to 5mg ED to destroy gyno quicker/more effectively, is there any benefit in this?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

Anyone?


----------



## ba baracuss

I don't know, but I'm going to try it for a couple of weeks. It's all a bit strange really because 2.5mg supposedly reduces estrogen by 98% in women, yet in men I've seen figures of around half that mentioned, which is odd since you would think women are going to have more estrogen than men and thus 2.5mg should smash all male estrogen out of sight, but apparently it doesn't.

I have been feeling some tenderness and itching lately which I think is good news as it's obviously caused by the letro, hopefully giving the gland grief :thumbup1:


----------



## synthasize

OK so im giving 5mg a go for a while because I have ****loads of the stuff and I am currently having no stiff joints or libido problems, and am curious as to whether it will help to destroy that gland!

I have a question, which might be a stupid one, but was wondering if someone like mars could throw some light on it. Well, I'm gaining ****ing well at the moment, like the best ever, granted my diet and training and supplementation are spot on, and have been for some time, but I do feel like I'm gaining better than ever, and wondered if this was to be attributed to letro in any way?

Thanks

Oli

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo9

Hiya synthasize. Are u still using the topical yohimbine , do you think it has played part in reducing the fatty tissue around the

Nipples. ?


----------



## synthasize

bravo9 said:


> Hiya synthasize. Are u still using the topical yohimbine , do you think it has played part in reducing the fatty tissue around the
> 
> Nipples. ?


I haven't started using it at all yet mate, I will probably in a month or so when I start some cardio

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

I really am confused.

Is my letro fake? I have basically no side effects and it is possible there is actually no shrinkage of the lump, no sore joints and libido seems normal again

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli

Early days yet mate. I've started running letro just this week and from all the reading I did beforehand, it doesn't get to peak blood levels until 1-2 months in.

At just over 2 weeks you should have noticed something though, retaining less water? Anything?


----------



## ba baracuss

To answer some of your questions, letro takes a while to get up to peak levels as stated. That's probably why you're not getting any sides yet.

As for your gains, well letro does increase test levels quite significantly by way of inhibiting the negative feedback loop effects of estrogen on test. I have seen a study on obese men where one 2.5mg pill a week quadrupled testosterone levels.


----------



## synthasize

Mowgli said:


> Early days yet mate. I've started running letro just this week and from all the reading I did beforehand, it doesn't get to peak blood levels until 1-2 months in.
> 
> At just over 2 weeks you should have noticed something though, retaining less water? Anything?


Yeah you're right mate im just being stupid. It's pharma so why would it be faked because it's not really worth anything. But yeah, it's only been three weeks and I have noticed things, i noticed things at the start particularly, so we shall have to see what happens in the next few weeks. The stuff I've got at the moment is from hyper peptides but ive got some ADC stuff around so ill switch to that and see if I notice anything

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo9

synthasize said:


> I haven't started using it at all yet mate, I will probably in a month or so when I start some cardio
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


No probs mate thanks. Have you noticed any significent drop in puffyness of the nipples, im thinking of trying prami (pramiplexole)

To reduce my puffy nipps. Dont think its gyno cos theres no small lump. Think it might just be pseudo gyno. Just trying to get hold of it


----------



## synthasize

bravo9 said:


> No probs mate thanks. Have you noticed any significent drop in puffyness of the nipples, im thinking of trying prami (pramiplexole)
> 
> To reduce my puffy nipps. Dont think its gyno cos theres no small lump. Think it might just be pseudo gyno. Just trying to get hold of it


I haven't tried that yet but I did consider it to elevate libido and mood when the letro side effects kick in.

Dostinex (cabergoline) is another Dopamine Agonist that works like pramiplexole if that helps at all.

I haven't noticed much reduction in puffyness but I can sort of tell from look and feel that I will be able to reduce it through diet and cardio, although I don't know how much.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Good thread mate ive been following along. Was your gyno from puberty or braught on by gear? Do you normally run anything during/after cycles to help with it? And would you say yours is mainly glandular gyno or more puffy nips? I have had puffy nips since puberty really and they only look good after training chest, now its been like 10 yrs and now im thinking of doing something as the gp says they are normal... I got some liquid letro which i think was bunk, and nolva and clen from the same place, they were all crap as i took up to 2ml(400mcg) of the clen and felt nothing! (not first dose lol i built up to that before binning the stuff) anyway i was hoping you could shed a bit of light on the difference between meds for puffyness (dostinex?) and glands (letro?). Thanks


----------



## synthasize

fusion405 said:


> Good thread mate ive been following along. Was your gyno from puberty or braught on by gear? Do you normally run anything during/after cycles to help with it? And would you say yours is mainly glandular gyno or more puffy nips? I have had puffy nips since puberty really and they only look good after training chest, now its been like 10 yrs and now im thinking of doing something as the gp says they are normal... I got some liquid letro which i think was bunk, and nolva and clen from the same place, they were all crap as i took up to 2ml(400mcg) of the clen and felt nothing! (not first dose lol i built up to that before binning the stuff) anyway i was hoping you could shed a bit of light on the difference between meds for puffyness (dostinex?) and glands (letro?). Thanks


Alright mate, if you look in the original post on page 1 there is an explanation of how I got it - from using superdrol. It is glandular and puffy, but the gland is the main problem.

I haven't run a proper cycle yet, I'm gathering my knowledge on how best to avoid getting it again (if i ever manage to remove it) or aggravating it. I'm planning a test-p and winstrol lean bulk cycle which i will be using to get a feel for AAS and I will use arimidex or aromasin on that cycle.

I haven't got any dostinex yet but I'm going to get some because it can only help with sex drive and mood etc. It is a dopamine agonist and gives a feeling of wellbeing and improved sex drive, through inhibition of prolactin, which is the hormone that is partly responsible for controlling male sex drive and time between readiness for sexual performance (ie. amount of time after sex before you want it/can do it again). I don't know how but it apparently can reduce the puffyness around the nipple - so i will be trying it and hopefully it should counter the sex drive suppression of letro (which i am yet to experience!).

Letro has been known to remove or reduce gyno both pubertal and steroid related even years after it first occurs, but this is rare. In your case the pubertal hormone imbalance is what caused your gyno and that imbalance is likely no longer a problem, so using hormonal drugs to cure it may not work - but it is worth a try before resorting to surgery. I have been on 22 days and no real side effects, when some people get them in days, but then again some people also see massive change in the gland in days occasionally.

Liquid letro is apparently meant to be sh1t so i would get some generic stuff from Alldaychemist as soon as possible. And run at 2.5mg ED, don't taper up, but do some research on how to avoid the rebound that happens when letro is ceased (see above somewhere for how I am going to do it using a letro taper and nolvadex).

Hope this helps


----------



## Mowgli

I'm using liquid letro from a reputable research company, will let you know how I get on regardless... All the best for this mate!


----------



## synthasize

Okay so for the last 3 or 4 days i've been doing 5mg letro a day. I have had no real side effects. I am not at all horny generally but as soon as I'm with my girlfriend I get horny as usual.

The lump changes size throughout the day, if I take 2.5mg at night then in the morning it is small but throughout the day it feels like it is getting bigger, or at changing size and shape. I hope this is a good thing. So I'm taking 2.5mg twice a day exactly 12 hours apart and it feels better.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Smith

Toremefine worked well for ridding mine.

I tried letro and prami...but not much..added torem and boom


----------



## synthasize

J.Smith said:


> Toremefine worked well for ridding mine.
> 
> I tried letro and prami...but not much..added torem and boom


So letro and prami didn't work but toremifene did? I thought toremifene worked in the same way as nolvadex? Did you run the toremifene at the same time as the letro?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

OK update, i think I'm on day 25,and i've been at 5mg ED now for 3 days.

Some slight itching around the nipple area but not necessarily directly on it should mean something is happening to the gland.

First sign of any joint pain, i walked in the door tonight and as I was locking up I got a sharp pain in my elbows, and my toes have been aching a lot, in a rheumatic kind of way for the past few days.

The gland seems to have become smaller slightly, and definitely seems to move around more freely and is less 'fixed'.

I ****ing hope this is working.

On a side note, I'm gaining awesomely well. Lifts are all up, rack pulling 200x6, incline db chest press 44sx8, shoulder db press 36sx8, deadlift 170x6.

I'm weighing the most ever currently at around 14stone 4lbs.

I am pretty lean as i cycle 6 miles to work and 6 miles back 5x a week, but someone mentioned water retention earlier in the thread and I have noticed that although I don't have 'roadmap vascularity', my veins are more easily visible and and I generally look a lot more 'veiny'.

We shall see...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Malibu

hope it works out for you mate


----------



## synthasize

Malibu said:


> hope it works out for you mate


You and me both pal

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSOne

hows it going mate? hope it all works out, but gongrats on your gains either way!


----------



## synthasize

So basically, ive just been speaking to mars and he concluded that if my letro was real, i WOULD have sore joints and/or low libido after only a week at 2.5mg. I have none of this so I have been screwed. Luckily I have Alldaychemist letro at home which my mate is posting me and I should be able to start that tomorrow, I'm pretty sure that will be real.

Pretty ****ed off here lads, really wanted this to work and it's wasted a month of my time.

On the bright side, i haven't really had any actual shrinkage of the lump and now I know I'm getting real stuff I have hope 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize

So if there's anybody out there, i cannot say where I got it from but it WAS on the Internet and my advice is stick to United Pharmacies or Alldaychemist or your own trusted source.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## stellios

Hi mate,

I have been following this thread from day 1, you seem clued up and I hope you get the results your looking for.

Without hijacking, wonder if you could offer some assistance?

Basically, I'm 90% sure I had pubertal gyno(lumps & sore nips). Either way it has since subsided but I'm left with fatty tissue above my pecs. I doubt its BF related as I have my BF under 8% and my chest still carries fat. Would running letro combine with a cutting diet do anything to reduce this or is my only option going under the knife?

Many Thanks


----------



## synthasize

stellios said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have been following this thread from day 1, you seem clued up and I hope you get the results your looking for.
> 
> Without hijacking, wonder if you could offer some assistance?
> 
> Basically, I'm 90% sure I had pubertal gyno(lumps & sore nips). Either way it has since subsided but I'm left with fatty tissue above my pecs. I doubt its BF related as I have my BF under 8% and my chest still carries fat. Would running letro combine with a cutting diet do anything to reduce this or is my only option going under the knife?
> 
> Many Thanks


Alright mate,

Well I'm waiting on my genuine letro, should be here tomorrow and then it's time to get rid of this sh1t.

I would say you have a low chance of getting rid of the fat with letro, just because very few have done this and generally letro is only successful at reducing the glandular tissue (lumps))

You're pretty dam lean so i can't suggest dieting, but i have heard a few successes with topical fat burners, it's not likely it will work completely, but some people have reduced breast fat using RPN Eviscerate. And for the sake of 30 quid it can't hurt to try?

Try uploading some pictures mate so we can see what we're dealing with, because it's highly possible it doesn't show at all - my girlfriend thinks mine doesn't show but i feel like I have a grapefruit living in my nipple.

Cheers,

Oli

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## stellios

Cheers dude for the quick response.

I thought that may have been the case with regards to Letro.

Was also looking at Yohimbine and briefly browsed over topicals. Totally agree worth exhausting the cheaper alternatives than blowing 3-4k on an OP.

Have been GPs a couple of times, one dismissed and the best I got was that it wasn't at a "clinic level to treat"!

Attached some pics, no where nr 8% at present, I have been bulking up since doing a cpl of runs in spring/summer.

Hope the legit letro nails the fcuker!


----------



## synthasize

stellios said:


> Cheers dude for the quick response.
> 
> I thought that may have been the case with regards to Letro.
> 
> Was also looking at Yohimbine and briefly browsed over topicals. Totally agree worth exhausting the cheaper alternatives than blowing 3-4k on an OP.
> 
> Have been GPs a couple of times, one dismissed and the best I got was that it wasn't at a "clinic level to treat"!
> 
> Attached some pics, no where nr 8% at present, I have been bulking up since doing a cpl of runs in spring/summer.
> 
> Hope the legit letro nails the fcuker!
> 
> View attachment 62751
> View attachment 62752


The problem here mate is that because you've been bulking it looks completely fine but might might not have looked fine when you were 8%bf, if you know what I mean.

At the moment i wouldn't worry too much, as long as the lumps aren't bad you will be fine to leave the fat until you can deal with it.

You're not going to lose it on a bulk so you need to try things like Eviscerate when you decide to diet down, and maybe throw in some yohimbine orally too if you get on with it, ive heard 'the ultimate weight loss stack' by elite nutrition is good! Other things that are cheap and may be worth throwing in are vitamin b6 in high (400mg) doses and curcurmin extract.

I have heard dostinex or pramipexole stand a chance of reducing puffyness around the nipples but yours doesn't look like typical gyno puffyness, it looks just like a bit of chest fat from bulking.

For the moment mate, it looks fine 

PS. I hope the letro destroys that fvcker or I'm goin to town on it with a knife and fork!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## stellios

Really appreciate the input mate, Cheers


----------



## synthasize

stellios said:


> Really appreciate the input mate, Cheers


No problems

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## panzerman

hello all.

my first post and its not a pretty one.???

Yes i have gone and got gyno...........ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH. life is a Bit*h then i go and get Bit*h tits..!!!

i belive i got it from a course of e.p.i that i did. i must be real senstive to these things and now i have the whole puffy nipples with a little lump in left nipple and a pea sized lump in the right one.

its freaking me out big time as i used to be a real fatty in the past and worked hard to get rid of my 40" waist and fatty boobs.

finally i get the body i want and proud of and love my training and lifestyle, then this happens... grrrrrrrr

I have been to the gp and he says it is Gyno and said he needs a blood test to see my test and estro levels which isnt the the 23th sept. i stressed that this is freaking me out, though told i will have to wait before anything can be done.

anyways i have been looking at many forums and i see letro seems to be the best case of action along with the nolva.???? this seems to work for many people on the cycle i see you are taking here.

Never ordered letro or nolva before and dont want to find i buy fake gear or get scammed..!!!!! Help..!!

I see there is ADC have many items at a good price. would i be looking in the right direction if i got Oncotam 20

Generic Name: Tamoxifen US Brand : Nolvadex 20 Manufacturer : Astra Genica Package : 10 Pills Strength : 20 mg

with Fempro Generic Name: Letrozole US. Brand : Fe.mara 2.5 Manufacturer: Cipla Strength: 2.5 mg

Any advise you have would be great to stop my brain boiling over and dwelling on this issue. all im currently taking is AX Advanced PCT as when i first got itchy nipples i thought this would help stop and reduce estro levels and restore my body. i was wrong with that one.


----------



## synthasize

AX Advanced PCT will basically do fvck all mate, the only real ingredient that was of any use was 6-bromo and this was removed in the latest version.

Get nolvadex and letro as soon as possible (from ADC) and get on letro at 2.5mg ED for as long as it takes to clear it, then taper the letro down by around a quarter of a tab (0.625mg) every few days, like 4 days or something, and then on the last day of lowest dose letro take 20mg nolvadex alongside it, and then drop the letro and carry on nolvadex at 20mg for a month, then drop to 10mg for another few weeks.

See somewhere above for my outlined tapering-off protocol.

If you catch it now you stand a great chance of getting rid of it - much better than me!


----------



## synthasize

Right, hi again:

I have now received my genuine letro from Alldaychemist, and have been on it for 3 days.

Differences I have noticed: my joints were really achey on the first day! And now are better but are worse than they were originally when i wasn't on letro.

Sex drive seems ok at the moment, no problem with performance but the drive has suffered a bit.

I hope this works this time guys.

Here is a picture of the new stuff:


----------



## synthasize

Another thing I have noticed is that I seem to be able to feel something in the nipple, at times almost like my nipple is being pulled lightly. I hope this is the gyno lump being like 'ahhhhhhh nooooo, im soooorrrry' - yeah you will be cvnt!

Didn't have this on the other stuff.

Also, towards the end of the 24 hour period when I'm due to take the next dose, my nipple can be itchy which i presume may be rebound starting?


----------



## synthasize

4th day on the ADC stuff and just rode 6 miles to work on my bike - no sore joints to speak of


----------



## synthasize

Just taken my 5th dose but I've decided I'm going to split it into 1.25mg twice a day because by the end of the day when I should be taking my dose my nipples get itchy so this should prevent this and keep blood levels steadier.

Unfortunately nothing else to report


----------



## stellios

keep the faith dude!


----------



## synthasize

stellios said:


> keep the faith dude!


Thanks mate. Needed that!


----------



## synthasize

As described I took 1.25mg last night and the same again this morning.

Walking down the stairs this morning - knees killing me.

Cycled my usual 6 miles and it was really quite painful, so I take it it's working!

Also wrists and fingers are a little dry.


----------



## synthasize

Just weighed in at 14 stone 9lbs @ c.13%bf so the Letrozole is not stopping the gains yet.

Joints achier than usual during shoulder workout, but got a pb (well for the first time in ages) of 75kg x 10 on Olympic bar military press


----------



## confuddled

im in about the same position as you mate iv got a lump the exact same way u described urs under my right nipple aswell, verry puffy, the lot! i have 28 letrozole that im gonna start takin on the 1st of next month, iv had the lump sonce about october, hoping all goes well, im 20 and its pretty damn bad for makin me self contious!


----------



## synthasize

confuddled said:


> im in about the same position as you mate iv got a lump the exact same way u described urs under my right nipple aswell, verry puffy, the lot! i have 28 letrozole that im gonna start takin on the 1st of next month, iv had the lump sonce about october, hoping all goes well, im 20 and its pretty damn bad for makin me self contious!


Is there any reason why you're not starting now? I know how you feel mate, it's horrible.

The good news is I think mine may be starting to shrink slightly (touch wood)


----------



## confuddled

yeah im just back from a big rave and if i had started takin them before that then i probs wouldnt have been able to move at it lol, and im goin to a stag do this weekend and another next weekend down newcastle and i dont want to not have a sex drive for that know what im saying lol. i think im gonna buy cissus drol 2moro, checking just now to see if it would effect it


----------



## synthasize

confuddled said:


> yeah im just back from a big rave and if i had started takin them before that then i probs wouldnt have been able to move at it lol, and im goin to a stag do this weekend and another next weekend down newcastle and i dont want to not have a sex drive for that know what im saying lol. i think im gonna buy cissus drol 2moro, checking just now to see if it would effect it


Well if I were you and you don't want it to get any worse then get some nolvadex and take 10-20mg a day to stop your oestrogen binding to the receptors in the breast tissue until you can start letrozole. It's not ideal, but possibly worth it.


----------



## synthasize

Just squatted upto 140 deep and didn't really have any joint pain, no more than normal anyway.

Which is weird because I'm getting slight pains in the day 

Not sure what is going on, it's day 7 today and not seeing a lot altogether


----------



## synthasize

I'm on day 10 now and not noticing anything new really, the lump feels smaller sometimes and normal size other times.

Can anyone give me any experience of letro and give me any hope?


----------



## ba baracuss

synthasize said:


> Another thing I have noticed is that I seem to be able to feel something in the nipple, at times almost like my nipple is being pulled lightly. I hope this is the gyno lump being like 'ahhhhhhh nooooo, im soooorrrry' - yeah you will be cvnt!
> 
> Didn't have this on the other stuff.
> 
> Also, towards the end of the 24 hour period when I'm due to take the next dose, my nipple can be itchy which i presume may be rebound starting?


Interesting you mention this as I have also noticed the same. It's a bit odd though since letro has a 2-4 day half life.


----------



## panzerman

Well Letro and Nolva is on order from ADC. touchwood it will be here shortly and i can start it asap.

As for the letro is it okay to keep taking 2.5mg daily as i have read many forums that its very harsh stuff and 1.25mg is enough. though i dont mind the sacrifice of my sex drive if im able to remove these lumps.

All the best to you all and I hope it works out for you guys. this gyno sure screws up your mind and confidance, though the wife still thinks im seeing it worse than what it is....!!!!

Good that we can share these personal experiances and i would be grateful if there is anyone out there whole has succesfully removed the lumps using letro. if so how long before you stopped the letro and what side effects did you have. also did it every come back...????


----------



## panzerman

Also can anyone recommed a fat burner that will help remove any extra fatty tissue around the pec area.??? is that Grenade good stuff and is it okay to take on letro.??


----------



## synthasize

Will reply to posts tomorrow, but just a little update - my joints were killing me today (hit a 130kgx3 bench  ) and it was actually painful this time in the wrists and elbows.

Lump seems to be shrinking slightly


----------



## panzerman

so any news....??? is the letro working...???

still waiting for mine to arrive from ADC and hoping this works for us.


----------



## digitalis

So let me get this straight does letro reverse gyno permanently or not?


----------



## synthasize

ba baracuss said:


> Interesting you mention this as I have also noticed the same. It's a bit odd though since letro has a 2-4 day half life.


Yeah it is weird but I hope it means it's working! I didn't take my usual 1.25mg dose this morning and took 2.5mg at around 3pm and at like 4pm I could feel it itching again


----------



## synthasize

panzerman said:


> Well Letro and Nolva is on order from ADC. touchwood it will be here shortly and i can start it asap.
> 
> As for the letro is it okay to keep taking 2.5mg daily as i have read many forums that its very harsh stuff and 1.25mg is enough. though i dont mind the sacrifice of my sex drive if im able to remove these lumps.
> 
> All the best to you all and I hope it works out for you guys. this gyno sure screws up your mind and confidance, though the wife still thinks im seeing it worse than what it is....!!!!
> 
> Good that we can share these personal experiances and i would be grateful if there is anyone out there whole has succesfully removed the lumps using letro. if so how long before you stopped the letro and what side effects did you have. also did it every come back...????


Yeah go for 2.5mg mate if you can because you don't have all the time in the world and it stands to work better. If you can handle the loss of sex drive then go for it. My girlfriend says the same that she can't see it and to be fair its not that bad but it really bothers me. Good luck man!


----------



## synthasize

panzerman said:


> Also can anyone recommed a fat burner that will help remove any extra fatty tissue around the pec area.??? is that Grenade good stuff and is it okay to take on letro.??


I think any decent fat burner combined with a good diet and exercise will yield results and will reduce fat around the nipple to a certain extent.

Apparently RPN Eviscerate is a good topical fat burner that CAN reduce fat locally - whether this is true or not I don't know but it's worth a try.


----------



## synthasize

gazh1983 said:


> So let me get this straight does letro reverse gyno permanently or not?


Yes it will reverse it permanently if it isn't too advanced and you do a proper rebound prevention protocol with nolvadex.


----------



## synthasize

Update :

I've been on for 16 days now, nothing much has changed but thinking back to how it was it has improved a lot, the lump doesn't feel anywhere near as hard and feels flatter and less pronounced.

I'm planning on staying on at least a month based on the lack of side effects.

My sex drive is absolutely fine, in fact it has improved slightly since the first week!


----------



## Fat

synthasize said:


> Update :
> 
> I've been on for 16 days now, nothing much has changed but thinking back to how it was it has improved a lot, the lump doesn't feel anywhere near as hard and feels flatter and less pronounced.
> 
> I'm planning on staying on at least a month based on the lack of side effects.
> 
> My sex drive is absolutely fine, in fact it has improved slightly since the first week!


Glad you're getting good results


----------



## digitalis

Yeah same matey, and thanks for answering!


----------



## synthasize

Just another addition:

My joints are really quite achey! I had major pain in the wrists when I was benching, and my knees are generally a bit creaky when I'm getting up off the sofa etc.


----------



## synthasize

Holy sh1t my wrists were agony today doing chest, really painful and i was very shaky when taking the bar off the rack


----------



## ba baracuss

How's it going mate? I'm 2 months in now and my lump has shrunk and softened quite considerably. I'm going to keep hammering away at it until it's either gone or not getting any smaller. It does take time though, you just have to be bloody minded about it.

By the way, how is your temper? I've noticed mine is very short lately which is unusual. Presumably due to the increased test/DHT the letro is enabling.


----------



## panzerman

so how are we doing with the reversal guys.????


----------



## panzerman

i finally got my letro and Tamoxifen after a delay in customs and another package sent.

well im on day 11 of 2.5mg a day.!!!!!!!

SO GLAD TO SAY ITS WORKING. im amazed by the results already even after 11 days. The lump in the left nip is all but gone and the right has gone to the size of a same pea. so so so so glad. this gyno had me freaking.

now question. when do i taper down the letro.???? do i need to wait till i think its gone then give it another 5 days before i taper down just to make sure that there is none hiding in the fatty tissue.???

also if i start Tamoxifen on the last day of letro what do u recommend as was thinking 20mg for a week then 10mg the next then off..??? is this long enough as DONT WANT REBOUND.

cheers and all the best.


----------



## panzerman

a big thanks to everyone who shares there advise and info on these forums.

To be honest i would be a mess body and mind if i hadnt had the info you guys discuss.

upon my second visit to the doctors when i had my bloods done she said not to worry about the gyno......!!!! Even after i stressed the anguish the gyno was putting me through and stressing me out plus the sensitivity...!! she said NHS wont operate as its cosmetic and the gyno shoud pass in a month or two and come back then for a visit. ?????????? i asked about drugs or treatment and told there is no cure, just wait and see..??? fat lot of help.


----------



## panzerman

ohh as far as side effects from letro.??? none to report. sex drive still good and no bad joints YET lol


----------



## ba baracuss

You will get sides, I can almost guarantee it. The thing is with long term medication, it creeps up on you and you don't really notice it.

I can handle the lack of sex drive since I'm ugly and single anyway, but lately my hair has been shedding which can be a side effect of letro, so I'm tapering off soon. Going to maybe try something like raloxifene at some point in the future.

As for tapering off, it's upto you when, but make sure you have plenty of nolva. I would run it at 40mg while you taper off the letro, and then 20mg for 10 days.


----------



## synthasize

Ok, so I haven't updated this for ages...but only because I'm a lazy cnut and couldn't bring myself to write a long post because I've had enough going on, but anyway...

I stopped the letrozole after running it at 2.5mg ED for around 5 weeks. I tapered it down as proposed earlier on in the thread and the whole taper including using nolvadex took arounda month. I have not taken any meds for a while now.

The final score:

*Gyno 1 - 1 Oli*

I say this because it did shrink a little bit, maybe 15-20%, and the puffiness was slightly (c.10-15%) reduced. But it is still there.

I think if I had run it longer then yeah maybe it could have shrunk down further and maybe gone completely, but judging by the fact that I saw no real change in 4 weeks @ 2.5mg, I doubt it very much. The reason I stopped was because it had finally messed up my sex drive - it was not really fair on the gf, and even though I had forewarned her, it was just causing problems and I made the decision to stop. It wasn't that I was unable to perform, but the refractory period before I actually felt horny again was like 5-7 days, and it was p1ssing me off!

So I am now off the meds and the lump hasnt got itchy or grown so I take it the protocol worked in that sense, but it just seems I'm letro-proof. I'm shocked at the lack of sides, because although joints were bad when benching etc, a quick stretch, an ibuprofen and a no-BS attitude just took me right through it. The sex drive issues were not all that bad, it was there, it was just dramatically reduced, and they took about 5 weeks to even rear their ugly head.

So from now on, I just have to be careful. I'm planning a cycle to run in the new year - test prop + winstrol with all the trimmings - and I'll be using a moderate dose of aromasin and probably 10mg nolvadex ED to just make sure that cnut doesnt get any worse!

Sorry for taking the p1ss with the final summary, I hope this is a decent read for others wanting to try the letro route


----------



## baconstrips

Tried it as well for mine for 28 days, Ive had it for years and saw no difference or any sides which was strange (maybe i got a bad lot of letro). Doctors give you the same bull**** not to worry and it shouldn't affect your life, although it does. Debating getting surgery next year for it.


----------



## ba baracuss

synthasize said:


> Ok, so I haven't updated this for ages...but only because I'm a lazy cnut and couldn't bring myself to write a long post because I've had enough going on, but anyway...
> 
> I stopped the letrozole after running it at 2.5mg ED for around 5 weeks. I tapered it down as proposed earlier on in the thread and the whole taper including using nolvadex took arounda month. I have not taken any meds for a while now.
> 
> The final score:
> 
> *Gyno 1 - 1 Oli*
> 
> I say this because it did shrink a little bit, maybe 15-20%, and the puffiness was slightly (c.10-15%) reduced. But it is still there.
> 
> I think if I had run it longer then yeah maybe it could have shrunk down further and maybe gone completely, but judging by the fact that I saw no real change in 4 weeks @ 2.5mg, I doubt it very much. The reason I stopped was because it had finally messed up my sex drive - it was not really fair on the gf, and even though I had forewarned her, it was just causing problems and I made the decision to stop. It wasn't that I was unable to perform, but the refractory period before I actually felt horny again was like 5-7 days, and it was p1ssing me off!
> 
> So I am now off the meds and the lump hasnt got itchy or grown so I take it the protocol worked in that sense, but it just seems I'm letro-proof. I'm shocked at the lack of sides, because although joints were bad when benching etc, a quick stretch, an ibuprofen and a no-BS attitude just took me right through it. The sex drive issues were not all that bad, it was there, it was just dramatically reduced, and they took about 5 weeks to even rear their ugly head.
> 
> So from now on, I just have to be careful. I'm planning a cycle to run in the new year - test prop + winstrol with all the trimmings - and I'll be using a moderate dose of aromasin and probably 10mg nolvadex ED to just make sure that cnut doesnt get any worse!
> 
> Sorry for taking the p1ss with the final summary, I hope this is a decent read for others wanting to try the letro route


I started losing hair on mine so tapered off. Hairloss stopped but I seem to have had a serious rebound as still need nolva 2 weeks after finishing letro. Had been on longer than you though. Sex drive still non-existent.

You could try a SERM like nolva or raloxifene over a longer period. No sides from either of them.


----------



## Conscript

I'm actually considering having surgery for very mild gyno, I reversed quite a bit with AI's and SERMs but there is still a bit there, thinking of going to poland in the new year and having both glands removed.


----------



## ba baracuss

Conscript said:


> I'm actually considering having surgery for very mild gyno, I reversed quite a bit with AI's and SERMs but there is still a bit there, thinking of going to poland in the new year and having both glands removed.


It does your head in doesn't it? Mine is mainly puffiness though - very little hard gland. I reckon a lot of it could be just fatty tissue. Whatever it is, letro couldn't shift it.


----------



## Conscript

ba baracuss said:


> It does your head in doesn't it? Mine is mainly puffiness though - very little hard gland. I reckon a lot of it could be just fatty tissue. Whatever it is, letro couldn't shift it.


It is a right b&stard head fvck, if I'm low enough BF (around 10%) it doesn't show at any time, although I can still feel it if I push hard enough, but it becomes more prominent when around 15%. I'm seriously thinking about having this done, after my HT in the new year....


----------



## rjohnson

I've just finished running letro, ran it for about 4 weeks at 2.5mg reduced the gyno alot but not completely gone, I didn't notice sore joints but my sex drive vanished almost straight away and I ended up coming off because I felt anxious, tired and had no motivation it completely messed me up in that sense! Getting out of bed was hard work lol!


----------



## synthasize

Just as an aside to this, I thought I'd add that I'm currently on my first test cycle and my gyno has not been aggravated at all.

I am running test prop (ProChem and Global Britannic) 150mg EoD alongside 12.5mg Aromasin ED and 10mg nolvadex.

I have dropped the aromasin and nolvadex to see if I get any symptoms because I have no bloat or itching or signs of high BP so I am just testing whether I actually need it.

Currently around 8lbs up after 4 weeks, no noticeable fat or water gain.


----------



## jdilly

Thought your blog was extremely helpful!

Just curious - back during the time of this thread, it seemed like letrozole didn't get you to the point you wanted with your gyno, but it sounds like it is no longer is an issue for you - did it naturally go away? If so, how much longer after you stopped letro? I've been running 2.5mg of letro for an almost identical situation (however, my gyno didn't form until 2 months AFTER pct.... lovely). I jumped on letro about 2 months after... been 30 days now, no change. Figured I am in the same boat as you were in.

Cheers!


----------



## philippeb

So .. @synthasize .. how did it all end with the story fo your gyno ?

Surgery or did it allmost dissapear in time ?

What did you end up do and what has happend so far ?


----------



## synthasize

philippeb said:


> So .. @synthasize .. how did it all end with the story fo your gyno ?
> 
> Surgery or did it allmost dissapear in time ?
> 
> What did you end up do and what has happend so far ?


No surgery mate. It just went on its own after time. Weird actually because now I can run heavy cycles with no real gyno concerns if I use a small amount of aromasin. Recently did 1000mg test, 600mg tren, 900mg EQ and 80mg dbol and no issues.


----------



## philippeb

synthasize said:


> No surgery mate. It just went on its own after time. Weird actually because now I can run heavy cycles with no real gyno concerns if I use a small amount of aromasin. Recently did 1000mg test, 600mg tren, 900mg EQ and 80mg dbol and no issues.


Funny, i have had a gyno 2 times before.

Fore some reason it just dissapears over time.

This time i have begun a gyno reversal and as allways im so worrying about it wont dissapear... but good to hear.

Did you switch over to aromasin after or did you allways use it ?

I tried Adex - worst thing for me, and letro still dosent seem to do the job 100%.

So i thought mabey extremestane / aromasin would be a better choice of weapon vs gyno next time ?


----------



## synthasize

philippeb said:


> Funny, i have had a gyno 2 times before.
> 
> Fore some reason it just dissapears over time.
> 
> This time i have begun a gyno reversal and as allways im so worrying about it wont dissapear... but good to hear.
> 
> Did you switch over to aromasin after or did you allways use it ?
> 
> I tried Adex - worst thing for me, and letro still dosent seem to do the job 100%.
> 
> So i thought mabey extremestane / aromasin would be a better choice of weapon vs gyno next time ?


For me aromasin wins hands down. I've tried adex and it didn't really work even at 1mg every day (pharma) and letro didn't make a huge amount of difference either. On a cycle like the one I've mentioned above I use 12.5mg aromasin every day and I'm pretty much covered. If my nips get itchy I will throw in 10mg nolvadex as well but don't usually need it


----------



## philippeb

synthasize said:


> For me aromasin wins hands down. I've tried adex and it didn't really work even at 1mg every day (pharma) and letro didn't make a huge amount of difference either. On a cycle like the one I've mentioned above I use 12.5mg aromasin every day and I'm pretty much covered. If my nips get itchy I will throw in 10mg nolvadex as well but don't usually need it


damm .. thanks a lot.

I will try and get my hands on some aromasin in the future.

Damit.. just bought 120 tabs of Alpha Pharma Letrozole 

But great to hear about your gyno "reversal" ala naturale.

Gives me hope i can do it a third time if im just patient about it.

And thanks for the aromasin info, could be the answer for me too.


----------

